# Looking for (LGD) love...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

M looking into breeding my Anatolian shepherd ...but I don't know of any female LGDs in the area..? Ozzie is a great LGD with a super temperament. Pm me if you know anyone in western WA that wants to use my purebred, non-papered Anatolian. I just want pick of the litter.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Ozzie is a beautiful dog. Wish I could help. Hope you find a female to breed him to.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you find him a lovely bride.


----------

